# Geefacker?



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Anyone familiar with these lines?

West German, not highly publicized. I just saw a black male out of this kennel who is 9 and pretty much untrained, real aggression, monster bite, and the longest teeth I have seen in a while...

Supposedly totally free of Fero, Nick, at least that is what I was told.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Do you have a link? Sounds interesting


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> Do you have a link? Sounds interesting


no  looking for info, I just saw the dog...LOL. I found a little bit on Leerburg board, a sentence or two, the dog was bought from a police vendor or department, not sure of the details..


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


>


 
Gotta love those pure black GSDs....i got this vid from youtube...youve probably seen it already.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbL7isButBc


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Ill try to find out more about the dog...if I can...

Some of those dogs go back to Greif, and Busecker Schloss dogs, Gildo....


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

They have some solid working dogs and if I am not mistaken it's Georg Tenbieg's kennel. You really don't find much online about him. He does have an emailaddress and phone number. Let me know if you want it. 

This is Skylas pedigree: http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/114826/Skyla-vom-Geefacker

She's with the Geiersbuehl Kennel, another good solid working dog kennel. By the way, Skyla has Fero, so the lines itself are not completely Fero free. He might have had some Fero free litters though.


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

If you want West German Fero and Mink free dogs, look for those studs. 
The German Working Dog Forum put together a list, turns out there are not too many out there anymore... 

*Adonis vom Mörfelder Land*
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/31321/Adonis-vom-Moerfelder-Land

*Aras aus der Wallapampa*
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/881364/Aras-aus-der-Wallapampa 

*Artus von Haus Heldmann*
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/226859/Artus-von-Haus-Heldmann

*Asmus vom Jacobiner Schloß*
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/90867/Asmus-vom-Jacobiner-Schlo%C3%9F

*Aslan von den Teufelsbädern*
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/56590/Aslan-von-den-Teufelsbaedern

*Ayk von Haus Heldmann*
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/33363/Ayk-von-Haus-Heldmann

*Atze vom Sammelteich
*http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/270016/Atze-vom-Sammelteich 

*Balko vom Mörfelder Land
*http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/31417/Balko-vom-Moerfelder-Land 

*Sturm's Balto*
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/33340/Sturms-Balto

*Barry vom Suhler Wappen*
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/77797/Barry-vom-Suhler-Wappen

*Bart vom Suhler Wappen*
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/77334/Bart-vom-Suhler-Wappen

*Bond von der Friesenklippe*
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/74852/Bond-von-der-Friesenklippe

*Castor vom Stadtfeld*
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/881358/Castor-vom-Stadtfeld

*Chicco von der Ost-West-Verbindung*
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/235502/Chicco-von-der-Ost-West-Verbindung

*Coi von den Raptoren
*http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/125766/Coi-von-den-Raptoren 

*Dasko vom Wolfsblick*
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/49142/Dasko-vom-Wolfsblick 

*Dex vom Stadtfeld*
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/124121/Dex-vom-Stadtfeld

*Diego vom Kretzschauer Land*
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/78543/Diego-vom-Kretzschauer-Land 

*Djuk vom blauen Opal*
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/71505/Djuk-vom-blauen-Opal

*Dragon vom Stadtfeld*
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/62347/Dragon-vom-Stadtfeld

*Dragos vom Sulzachgrund*
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/183496/Dragos-vom-Sulzachgrund

*Duncan von Schlotterstein*
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/80661/Duncan-von-Schlotterstein

*Dusty vom Baumgarten*
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/88624/Dusty-vom-Baumgarten

*Eik von den Bärfallen
*http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/54908/Eik-von-den-Baerfallen 

*Ellex vom Tollhaus*
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/81715/Ellex-vom-Tollhaus 

*Enzo von der Liebenburg*
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/105029/Enzo-von-der-Liebenburg

*Erich vom Kiek in Pott*
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/101183/Erich-vom-Kiek-in-Pott

*Eros von der Donauvorstadt*
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/186655/Eros-von-der-Donauvorstadt

*Eyko vom Mörfelder Land*
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/49211/Eyko-vom-Moerfelder-Land

*Falko vom Kapbusch*
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/56963/Falko-vom-Kapbusch

*Fanto von der Lobdeburg*
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/68394/Fanto-von-der-Lobdeburg

*Fasko vom Kapbusch*
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/32949/Fasko-vom-Kapbusch

*Raccoon's Flax*
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/44900/Raccoons-Flax

*Floh vom Gilserberger Hochland*
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/46010/Floh-vom-Gilserberger-Hochland

*Furby vom Luberg*
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/124420/Furby-vom-Luberg

*Gambler von der Herzogsbuche*[
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/37013/Gambler-von-der-Herzogsbuche

*Gas Naspo*
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/52686/Gass-Naspo

*Greif vom Champ*
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/134128/Greif-vom-Champ

******* Bady-Ron CS*
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/105018/******-Bady-Ron-CS


*Ikke vom fixen Dutt*
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/96957/Ikke-vom-fixen-Dutt

*Immo vom Leinethal*
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/33465/Immo-vom-Leinethal

*Onyx von der Sturmburg*
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/110839/Onyx-von-der-Sturmburg 

*Orry vom Annenhof*
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/70501/Orry-vom-Annenhof

*Pinoccio vom Kirchberghof
*http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/52019/Pinoccio-vom-Kirchberghof 

*Pike von der Bültenstiege*
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/53678/Pike-von-der-Bueltenstiege

*Quincy vom Waldwinkel*
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/31269/Quincy-vom-Waldwinkel

*Rayjo vom Stadtfeld*
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/60711/Rayjo-vom-Stadtfeld

*Rio vom Otto Maigler See*
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/97481/Rio-vom-Otto-Maigler-See

*Rocky vom Otto Maigler See*
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/860993/Rocky-vom-Otto-Maigler-See 

*Sirko von der Fasanerie
*http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/92884/Sirko-von-der-Fasanerie 

*Top vom Kirchberghof*
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/70235/Top-vom-Kirchberghof

*Uno vom Stadtfeld*
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/44969/Uno-vom-Stadtfeld

*Wuz vom Stadtfeld*
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/177345/Wuz-vom-Stadtfeld

*Xanadu vom Jacobiner Schloß*
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/52170/Xanadu-vom-Jacobiner-Schloß

*Yago vom Stadtfeld*
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/527648/Yago-vom-Stadtfeld

*Zachur vom Stadtfeld*
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/133374/Zachur-vom-Stadtfeld

*Zabou vom Stadtfeld*
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/133112/Zabou-vom-Stadtfeld

*Zomby vom Kammberg*
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/37957/Zomby-vom-Kammberg[/quote]


----------



## Lloyd Kasakoff (Jun 15, 2008)

Whats wrong with Fero and Troll?


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Lloyd Kasakoff said:


> Whats wrong with Fero and Troll?


Absolutely nothing. They produce good dogs but you don't want him in every single German Shepherd out there because of the genetics.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Sandra King said:


> They have some solid working dogs and if I am not mistaken it's Georg Tenbieg's kennel. You really don't find much online about him. He does have an emailaddress and phone number. Let me know if you want it.
> 
> This is Skylas pedigree: http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/114826/Skyla-vom-Geefacker
> 
> She's with the Geiersbuehl Kennel, another good solid working dog kennel. By the way, Skyla has Fero, so the lines itself are not completely Fero free. He might have had some Fero free litters though.


I will try to find out more about this individual dog, if I can get more, I might need that info, I appreciate it..He may try to get a litter out of him.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

Not a thing is wrong with it, especially if you add a Timmy on the mother side...

But, like she said, it is good for diversity, no genetic bottleneck, so we don't breed ourselves into a corner.




Lloyd Kasakoff said:


> Whats wrong with Fero and Troll?


----------



## Sue Calkins (Nov 5, 2009)

Is this male in WI or IL?
Sue


----------

